# problem.



## MadMaXima (Jul 28, 2003)

i got a huge problem. when i installed my intake, the plug that goes into the mass air flow censor had a wire pulled out, the white wire. I drove the car for a while, with the wire placed in the slot, all though it was loose. Then my altenator went, it was recalled. I brought it to the dealership, and then the replaced it, BUT..... they said the problem was the mass air censor, and all the wires were pulled out, the white black and red. I went to a junk yard, clipped the plug today, and spliced it, and it doesnt work.... HELP.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

The one you snipped was a 97? I think the wiring is different for 95-96 and even the 99. You definately need to look into that.


----------



## MadMaXima (Jul 28, 2003)

na, i snipped it of of a 96, i have a 97. i was told that was ok.


----------



## fgalvan84 (Apr 29, 2016)

You snipped a 96 not 97. Find your vehicles part and you should be fine. You may want to get it new, if you get it at junk yard your gambling no matter what they say. If you don't have the cash get off ebay.


----------



## ottos (Aug 20, 2016)

lame subject title. forum moderator shouldnt allow vague subject titles. one shouldnt have to click to read the post to learn the subject


----------

